# Toshiba HD A2 for Under $300



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi

Toshiba is pouring millions of dollars into promoting HD DVD. There is a lot of competition, for example BB and CC have it for $299.99. Crutchfield has it for less, and so do other entities. 

So far, Value Electronics seems to have the best deal. For $299.99 plus shipping you can get the HD A2, a 6 foot HDMI cable, a T Shirt, and a choice of either 5 HD DVDs, (4 are chosen by the seller), or 3 that you choose from a list of 200 HD DVDs.

I may have to jump on this deal.

All the Best


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm sorry but I saw your post and have Value Electronics' web site up right now. The price I see is $395.99, am I missing something? Can you post a link?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... we've got it available via the Shack for under $300... not sure what else might be offered with that from the various stores. I believe the HD-DVDs can be redeemed via Toshiba with a valid receipt.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Reports are that Costco is selling the HD-D2 (rebadged HD-A2) that previously was going at $349 are now at $249.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone seen any deals on the XA2?


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

SteveB said:


> Anyone seen any deals on the XA2?


Hi

As far as I know, the XA2 is also eligible for $100 off. That model may not go on sale for a few more days. Even then, it will probably be at least $450.

All the Best


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

bobgpsr said:


> Reports are that Costco is selling the HD-D2 (rebadged HD-A2) that previously was going at $349 are now at $249.


Those reports are true.


----------

